# Some basic differences between 2-rail and 3-rail O scale...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> How do two rail O cars differ from regular O cars?
> 
> TJ


This thread was prompted by TJ 

The biggest difference is that 2-rail O scale is DC, so it does not have a need for that "unrealistic" middle rail... Some newer locomotives, with MTH at least, can be converted from 3-rail AC to 2-rail DC and vice-versa...

The other major differences are the wheels and couplers... Even with true 1:48 3-rail O scale rolling stock, the trucks are still out of proportion as the flanges and couplers are way oversized... Instead, with 2-rail O scale the couplers look prototypical, like an HO scale truck for example...

3-rail:









2-rail:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

Re: your comments / descriptions of 2 vs. 3 rail rolling stock ...

Ohhh ... very interesting ... I'm gettin' it now. Huge difference in the proportions of the couplers, as you show.

Just out of curiosity, any guess as to the percentage of O-guys who are running 2-rail DC (as opposed to conventional 3-rail AC)?

I didn't even know that rolling stock like that in O existed.

Thanks for clueing me / others in!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

now that looks like a model railroad. no offense to old school 'O' scalers but to me that 3rd rail looks just like 5th wheel on a car - kills the entire deal. 

B&M, how feasable would you say O scale for garden railroad? do they have line of products that withstand the elements?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Just out of curiosity, any guess as to the percentage of O-guys who are running 2-rail DC (as opposed to conventional 3-rail AC)?


I have no clue, but it has been gaining popularity... It is not like 3-rail O will ever die though...




tankist said:


> now that looks like a model railroad. no offense to old school 'O' scalers but to me that 3rd rail looks just like 5th wheel on a car - kills the entire deal.


Meh, I still like it, but I am not too much into the whole modeling thing...




tankist said:


> B&M, how feasable would you say O scale for garden railroad? do they have line of products that withstand the elements?


I personally have never seen any O products that stated they were okay for a garden railway, but it has been done: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=410&highlight=outdoor


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw some really neato Atlas 3 rail O gauge track that looks like 2 rail. If I had O, I'd use it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Choo Choo, that looks sharp! if I were considering an O gauge outfit, that would be the way to go.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, there are multiple companies that make a blackened out center rail to hide it somewhat...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Clueless comment ...

A much more experienced O friend of mine cautioned that the blackened center rail can cause more unwanted gunk buildup on the pickup rollers, as compared to conventional track. Any concerns of note and/or truth to that?

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeez... that sure shows what a newbie I am. 

I had *no idea* that O trackage was so sophisticated... 

...or so expensive!

Hey Reck, 

I only have one O gauge Lionel Trolley... 

...but might get a circle of that really cool Atlas track to run around the Christmas tree for about 100 bucks.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> I saw some really neato Atlas 3 rail O gauge track that looks like 2 rail. If I had O, I'd use it in a heartbeat.


the third rail is only subtly camouflaged. and even then after proper ballast and weathering i can not see this being made to look prototypical. unless geared railraod is modeled ...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> the third rail is only subtly camouflaged. and even then after proper ballast and weathering i can not see this being made to look prototypical. unless geared railraod is modeled ...


Yeah... I'm sure the pictures were composed to minimise the third rail, as I've never actually seen it in person. I just thought the turnouts with the woodlike railroad ties and non tubular rails looked kind of neat... 

...sort of like really really big Marklin HO three rail trackage.


----------

